

Are you a programmer-mathematician or a programmer-handyman? - rumcajz
http://250bpm.com/blog:42

======
ankurdhama
The problem is simple - We have very few concepts and infinite way to
represent them and that's what all of the software industry is doing for
decades. All the concepts were originated way back and from then on it is just
a new representation that popup every day whether it is some programming
language or tool or database or whatever. Same concepts just new names.

